# How to cut extreme angles ???



## Clutchcargo (Apr 9, 2007)

Any ideas on how I can get a 26 degree cut on a table or miter saw? Both tools only tip 45 and 50 degrees and I need oit to go to 64. I'm cutting a 1x6 down on the flat side and I need this to be a clean cut.
Thanks
Cjh


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Clutchcargo said:


> Any ideas on how I can get a 26 degree cut on a table or miter saw? Both tools only tip 45 and 50 degrees and I need oit to go to 64. I'm cutting a 1x6 down on the flat side and I need this to be a clean cut.
> Thanks
> Cjh


 
What about cutting a 2 x 6 down the middle at a 45 degree angle, then stack one peice ontop the other and screw them together. Then clam it to your tablesaw and set the blade at a 19 degree angle and run the board on the 45 degree jig. I may have gotten the math wrong, but you get the picture.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Apr 9, 2007)

That'll work... Thanks


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Handyman.
Good info that is why I come here I would have never thought of that good tip.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I might not be thinkin' right cause I just took my meds, but when you set up the angle to cut 26 deg, isn't the other side of the cut 64 deg?


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

We must be on the same meds, Cabinetman...

But acutally, both opposing angles are the same. My geometry articulation is a bit weak, but the 26 deg angle is from the 0 point of the Y axis. The 64 deg you refer to is from the X axis to the cut.

The lower image here is what I'm thinking he is after. 

(DISCLAIMER... don't get out your protractor, this is NOT to scale, but just to give you the idea...)










There is a way to cut that on a tablesaw, but it would take a jig. Basically, you want to have the board on the saw fed as if you were ripping, then at the 26 deg angle of the miter. That or use an angle fence.

My money is on Niki having the perfect jig for this... :laughing: Or someone else could have it as well....


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I might not be thinkin' right cause I just took my meds, but when you set up the angle to cut 26 deg, isn't the other side of the cut 64 deg?
> 
> ​





Terry Beeson said:


> We must be on the same meds, Cabinetman...
> 
> But acutally, both opposing angles are the same. My geometry articulation is a bit weak, but the 26 deg angle is from the 0 point of the Y axis. The 64 deg you refer to is from the X axis to the cut.
> 
> ...


 

Ok friends I never said I could Add, Subtract, Divide, or Mutiply, much less caculate angles. But I figure out how to cut the angle at hand. And with my 3rd grade education That aint to bad.
:yes::yes:


----------

